# Another Surfside Teaser!



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I promise that I will get full reports of our last 2 trips up this week. We've been so busy that I haven't had the time to write it up.

Here is a teaser pic from our trip Saturday 7/21/12...


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Aaaaggghhhh!!! My worst nightmare


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Aaaaggghhhh!!! My worst nightmare


Haha! I figured you'd get a kick out of this. The barb on that sucker was huge. I'll post a pic when i put up the full report.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang, that thing is huge.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, what a monster! I hate those things.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow how long of a fight?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

OttoMan said:


> Wow how long of a fight?


It was about 45 minutes. Once I got him to the sand bars he just sucked down and wouldn't budge.

I'm going to try and get the full report up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dude! do you realize you could have the coolest card table in town? plywood and some resin, dang....


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

seabo said:


> dude! do you realize you could have the coolest card table in town? plywood and some resin, dang....


That would be a really bad ace card table!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Did you release it or keep it?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Did you release it or keep it?


I released it, but I did clip its barb before. I cleaned up the barb as a trophy.


----------

